# Drill Question for my Corps



## JRouslton (13 May 2018)

So, my corps (army) is getting ready for our annual inspection, and I can't seem to find the info anywhere in the drill manual. 

When does the RSM join the parade?

Does the RSM fall the corps in? Or does the RSM come on with the officers, and take over?


----------



## dangerboy (13 May 2018)

The RSM will fall the unit in. He then turns the unit over to the officer that falls in the officers (usually the Adjutant).


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 May 2018)

AC-CR-CCP-121/PT-001
http://www.2824cops.com/wp-content/uploads/Army-Cadet-Reference-Manual.pdf



> EO 401.24: ORGANIZE AN ANNUAL CADET CORPS
> REVIEW
> A cadet corps review is a military ceremony held on occasions such as:
> a. the cadet corps annual inspection;
> ...



Do you mean the cadet who will be filling the duties of the parade RSM, or the cadet who is your corps RSM who, being the senior cadet in your organization would likely be the cadet commanding the parade? If you mean the former, then as previously responded the Parade SM forms the parade and then turns it over to someone filling an "officer" appointment who falls in the "officers" and then turns it over to the cadet commanding the parade.


----------



## JRouslton (13 May 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> AC-CR-CCP-121/PT-001
> http://www.2824cops.com/wp-content/uploads/Army-Cadet-Reference-Manual.pdf
> 
> Do you mean the cadet who will be filling the duties of the parade RSM, or the cadet who is your corps RSM who, being the senior cadet in your organization would likely be the cadet commanding the parade? If you mean the former, then as previously responded the Parade SM forms the parade and then turns it over to someone filling an "officer" appointment who falls in the "officers" and then turns it over to the cadet commanding the parade.



When I said RSM, I meant the corps RSM, and as such senior cadet. 

Thank you both. Your answers are exactly what I needed


----------



## quadrapiper (14 May 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> AC-CR-CCP-121/PT-001
> http://www.2824cops.com/wp-content/uploads/Army-Cadet-Reference-Manual.pdf
> 
> Do you mean the cadet who will be filling the duties of the parade RSM, or the cadet who is your corps RSM who, being the senior cadet in your organization would likely be the cadet commanding the parade? If you mean the former, then as previously responded the Parade SM forms the parade and then turns it over to someone filling an "officer" appointment who falls in the "officers" and then turns it over to the cadet commanding the parade.


Another concept (commonly used on the Sea side of things) is that the parade carries on as if officers never fell in - the "script" just skips past the fall-in procedure, with the DPOs, Coy CPOs, and Coxswain seeing to the same orders and processes as Div Os, Coy Cmdrs, and the XO would if fallen in. This also allows minimal hassle on those occasions where officers do fall in - everything's set up as it should be to make that happen.

This approach also has the happy bonus of cutting out a few minutes of needless on-parade hassle.


----------

